
How Reddit's fixed salary policy is diversifying its workforce - SimplyUseless
http://venturebeat.com/2015/05/27/how-reddits-fixed-salary-policy-is-diversifying-its-workforce/
======
otoburb
>>The new approach: Reddit does research to establish what the market rate
salary is for every position. When they make an offer, it’s a take-it-or-
leave-it proposition. The company will negotiate over the balance of cash
versus stock options, but the overall package is fixed.

I hope that Reddit provides job candidates the research data, or even better
makes the data publicly available. They don't mention this on their jobs
page[1], but might be a good statement to add in case some applicants missed
Ellen Pao's statements in the media.

[1] [https://jobs.lever.co/reddit](https://jobs.lever.co/reddit)

